# Tendon Pain



## Diogo (7 Aug 2021)

Hello! I am new. I wanted to know if anybody else is suffering, or has suffered, from persistent tendonitis (adductor). It's been 4 months now, preventing me from doing my usual run: 20 km, three times a week. It's taken time for my GP to find the cause of pain. Last week, he suggested physiotherapy. This will be the next step. I ride a B'twin Decathlon bike, with a Brooks saddle. Happy to hear from any fellow sufferers. Keep safe and happy riding!


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Aug 2021)

Bonjour de Bretagne and welcome to the forum. 

I've often suffered from tendonitis, mostly around my knees when I was a long-distance walker. I stopped the walking a while ago and just concentrate on cycling now. I still have the occasional problem in my arms and I've used Ketum gel to reduce the pain. My pharmacie were happy to sell it to me without an _ordnance_ .. and it wasn't expensive (around 5 or 6 euros, I think) - and a little lasts a long time.

Good luck with the physio !


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Aug 2021)

Is there a sports physio that you could consult? My sports physio looked after me and kept me running for many years and through many injuries. He stressed the importance of getting to the root cause of why the injury occurred and rectifying that, otherwise you are just treating the symptoms.


----------



## Diogo (9 Aug 2021)

Thank you both for replying! I tried Voltarene ointment, didn't work, the physiotherapist (with my doctor's specific prescription) will be on the 17th, so 'à suivre' as they say! I had not heard of 'Ketum', I will ask the pharmacy.


----------

